# نماذج مختلفة عالمية لعمل c.v باللغة الأنجليزية ( مهمة جدا )



## ABCRINO992002 (30 يونيو 2009)

:12::12: :12::12: :12::12: :12::12: :12::12: :12::12: :12::12: 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
:12::12: :12::12: :12::12: :12::12: :12::12: :12::12: :12::12: :12::12:​ 






السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته أعضاء المنتدى الكرام :77::77::77::77:​ 



:73: :73: أقدم لحضراتكم 17 نموذج مختلف لعمل c.v باللغة الأنجليزية :20::20::20:​ 


وهى نماذج معترف بها عالميا فى جميع الشركات حيث نلاحظ أن الكثير حين يتقدم لوظيفة ما فأنه لا يجيد عمل ال c.v الخاص به :18: :18: ​ 
مع أنه من الأشياء المهمة والذى يعتبر عنوان لصاحبه أو مرآة يتم النظر اليه به :10::10:​ 



:77::77: واسألكم الدعاء لى ولوالدى ولجميع المسلمين فى كل مكان :77::77: ​ 



وسوف تجدونه فى المرفقات​ 


:75::75::75::75: :75::75::75::75: :75::75::75::75: :75::75::75::75: :75::75::75: :75::75::75: :75::75::75::75::75:

C.V.rar​


----------



## المهندسة جهاد (30 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير مجهود رائع


----------



## appess (30 يونيو 2009)

شكررررا
و أرجو إرفاق بعض السيرلأشخاص حقسقسسن من اختصاصات مختلفة حتى تتم الكتابة بشكل أفضل
:28:


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (30 يونيو 2009)

جميل وكنت فين يابشمهندس لما انا سالت ازاي اعمل‎ c vعامه برضه حاينفع المره الجايه وعموما شكراااا


----------



## ABCRINO992002 (30 يونيو 2009)

مهندسه عبير قال:


> جميل وكنت فين يابشمهندس لما انا سالت ازاي اعمل‎ c vعامه برضه حاينفع المره الجايه وعموما شكراااا


 
i am very sorry
والله ياباشمهندسة عبير انا لم ألاحظ سؤالك عن عمل ال c.v 
وجزاكى الله كل خير


----------



## eng_tefa (30 يونيو 2009)

مشكور هندسه وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## ABCRINO992002 (1 يوليو 2009)

المهندسة جهاد قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير مجهود رائع


 

بارك الله فيكى وأدخلكى الله الفردوس الأعلى


----------



## ABCRINO992002 (1 يوليو 2009)

eng_tefa قال:


> مشكور هندسه وجزاك الله الف خير


 
وجزيت مثله أخى وبارك الله فيك


----------



## eng.osamaa (2 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا" 
ان مع طلب الاخ appessاذا امكن لوجود نماذج حقيقية


----------



## محمود محمد الهادي (2 يوليو 2009)

*جزاك الله كل خير مجهود رائع*​


----------



## سنـجار (2 يوليو 2009)

*جزاك الله كل خير مجهود رائع*​


----------



## احمد الغرباوي (2 يوليو 2009)

موضوع رائع بالفعل 
جاري التحميل


----------



## wassim sahyoun (2 يوليو 2009)

thank you very much 
jazak allah khyra gaza2


----------



## يقظان القيسي (2 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير مجهود رائع


----------



## ABCRINO992002 (3 يوليو 2009)

appess قال:


> شكررررا
> و أرجو إرفاق بعض السيرلأشخاص حقسقسسن من اختصاصات مختلفة حتى تتم الكتابة بشكل أفضل
> :28:


 


eng.osamaa قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا"
> ان مع طلب الاخ appessاذا امكن لوجود نماذج حقيقية


 



إن شاء الله يأخى إذا توافر لدى نماذج حقيقية من اختصاصات مختلفة فلن أتردد فى رفعها وذلك بعد أخذ الأذن من أصحابها
وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## ABCRINO992002 (3 يوليو 2009)

محمود محمد الهادي قال:


> *جزاك الله كل خير مجهود رائع*​


 


ده بس من ذوقك ولك ألف شكر


----------



## ABCRINO992002 (3 يوليو 2009)

سنـجار قال:


> *جزاك الله كل خير مجهود رائع*​


 


وجزيت مثله أخى ومرحبا بك فى منتدانا العظيم وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ABCRINO992002 (3 يوليو 2009)

احمد الغرباوي قال:


> موضوع رائع بالفعل
> جاري التحميل


 


أنت الرائع أخى أحمد بمواضيعك الرائعة المتميزة 
تقبل الله منا ومنكم


----------



## ABCRINO992002 (3 يوليو 2009)

wassim sahyoun قال:


> thank you very much
> jazak allah khyra gaza2


 


وجزيت مثله أخى وأهلا بك فى منتداك الحبيب ملتقى المهندسين العرب


----------



## ABCRINO992002 (3 يوليو 2009)

يقظان القيسي قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير مجهود رائع


 


وجزيت مثله أخى وبارك الله فيك ورزقك من الحور العين


----------



## الليل الاسود (3 يوليو 2009)

اخى الكريم لم اتوصل لمشاهده نماذج c.v ارجو ارسال نسخه على الايميل [email protected] هام جدأ بارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmed 3x (3 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله عنا خير........


----------



## وليد8888 (4 يوليو 2009)

شكرا لك على المجهود العظيم


----------



## afou2d (4 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا بجد حاجه مفيده


----------



## ABCRINO992002 (5 يوليو 2009)

ahmed 3x قال:


> جزاك الله عنا خير........


 


وجزيت مثله أخى الكريم وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ABCRINO992002 (5 يوليو 2009)

وليد8888 قال:


> شكرا لك على المجهود العظيم


 
بورك فيك أخى على هذا الرد العظيم


----------



## ABCRINO992002 (5 يوليو 2009)

afou2d قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا بجد حاجه مفيده


 


وجزيت مثله أخى وأرجو ان تكون استفدت منها على أكمل وجه


----------



## ابومروان (5 يوليو 2009)

اخي الكريم

الملف عند فك الضغط به خطأ


----------



## ABCRINO992002 (5 يوليو 2009)

ابومروان قال:


> اخي الكريم
> 
> الملف عند فك الضغط به خطأ


 

أخى الحبيب أبو مروان تم تجريب الملف فى هذه اللحظة ولا يوجد أى مشاكل فى فك الضغط
حاول تجرب فك الضغط بإصدار حديث للوين رار
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## djebloune (6 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا ونريد المزيد


----------



## صباحي أسامة صباحي (6 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله ألف خير وننتظر المزيد من المشاركات


----------



## عبدالمجيد لطرش (6 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي عبقرينو على هذا المجهود الذي قمت به و جزاك الله خيرا. (cv)


----------



## bao1955 (6 يوليو 2009)

جزيل الشكر ولم اتمكن من فتح النماذج ولا اعرف السبب ( يمكن ينرادلها معدات ميكانيكية )


----------



## AHMAD-1976 (7 يوليو 2009)

*جزاك الله كل خير مجهود رائع​*


----------



## ABCRINO992002 (7 يوليو 2009)

djebloune قال:


> شكرا جزيلا ونريد المزيد


 
وجزيت مثله وإن شاء الله دائما يوجد الجديد


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (8 يوليو 2009)

مشكور
نماذج مفيدة
بارك الله فيك


----------



## smahi (8 يوليو 2009)

موضوع رائع بالفعل
جزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## محمد ابوسليم (8 يوليو 2009)

اخي العزيز مشكور على المجهود الرائع , لكن اعتقد ان هذه النماذج موجودة على برنامج word 2007
ويمكن التحميل للعديد من النماذج عند اختيار ملف جديد واختيلر CV مع الشبك على الانترنت.
وشكرا


----------



## أعدلى (8 يوليو 2009)

*جزاك الله كل خير مجهود رائع*​


----------



## م/هيثم الباز (8 يوليو 2009)

thanx thanx


----------



## ABCRINO992002 (8 يوليو 2009)

المهندس غسان خليل علوة قال:


> مشكور
> نماذج مفيدة
> بارك الله فيك


 

وبورك فيك مشرفنا العزيز وأرجو أن تستفيد منه


----------



## ABCRINO992002 (8 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مراد محسوب (8 يوليو 2009)

شكرا ياباشمهندس على نماذج الc.v ولكن بعض المصطلحات غير مفهومة لدى ترجمتها لرجو ارسال اc.v الاول والثانى والاخير باللغة العربية واكرر شكرى لك على المجهود المتميز


----------



## م محمد حمدى السيد (8 يوليو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ABCRINO992002 (10 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا أخوانى وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## مروة2009 (11 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ......


----------



## دلير عبيد (13 يوليو 2009)

بــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــارك الله فيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك


----------



## عزام محمد عمر ناجي (14 يوليو 2009)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك وثابك الله الاجر العضيم انشاللة


----------



## kamal Nashar (15 يوليو 2009)

*مشكور هندسه وجزاك الله الف خير*​


----------



## ABCRINO992002 (18 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## حسين ثامر242006 (18 يوليو 2009)

_جزاك الله الف خير..........._


----------



## ABCRINO992002 (19 يوليو 2009)

صباحي أسامة صباحي قال:


> جزاك الله ألف خير وننتظر المزيد من المشاركات


 

وجزيت مثله أخى وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ABCRINO992002 (19 يوليو 2009)

حسين ثامر242006 قال:


> _جزاك الله الف خير..........._


 

وجزيت مثله ألف مره ...............


----------



## ABCRINO992002 (19 يوليو 2009)

kamal nashar قال:


> *مشكور هندسه وجزاك الله الف خير*​


 

الشكر لله وجزيت مثله ...


----------



## ABCRINO992002 (19 يوليو 2009)

عزام محمد عمر ناجي قال:


> مشكور وبارك الله فيك وثابك الله الاجر العضيم انشاللة


 

وبارك الله فيك أخى وجزاك الله كل خير إن شاء الله


----------



## ABCRINO992002 (19 يوليو 2009)

دلير عبيد قال:


> بــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــارك الله فيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك


 

thanks for you 
:73::73:


----------



## ABCRINO992002 (19 يوليو 2009)

مروة2009 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا ......


 

جزيتى خيرا واكلتى طيرا وتزوجتى بكرا وأنجبتى جيشا يجاهدون فى سيبل الله


----------



## جــامح (20 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا....
Thanks


----------



## وائل عبده (21 يوليو 2009)

*مشكور هندسه وجزاك الله الف خير*​


----------



## ABCRINO992002 (22 يوليو 2009)

جــامح قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا....
> Thanks


 
وجزيت مثله وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ABCRINO992002 (22 يوليو 2009)

محمد عبدالموجود قال:


> *مشكور هندسه وجزاك الله الف خير*​


 

وجزيت مثله اخى وبارك الله فيك


----------



## الساحر (20 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك.................ززز


----------



## osos180 (20 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا , مجهد جميل جدا


----------



## محمد احمد مخيمر (20 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وبالتوفيق


----------



## أبو مازن السكندري (20 أغسطس 2009)

*جزاك الله كل خير مجهود رائع*​


----------



## ecolo_2009 (20 أغسطس 2009)

*merci beaucoup pour les cv
très bonne continuation

*


----------



## احمد بيه زكى (20 أغسطس 2009)

تسلم ياغلى 

تحياتى

احمد زكى


----------



## مهندس مواد 84 (21 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكري بصراحه محتاجه شكراااااااااااااااااا والف الف شكر


----------



## ghadri.mourad (15 سبتمبر 2009)

*Tariqmourad*

السلام عليكم ....
رمضان كريم .
تقبل الله :56:


----------



## eng.ahmed.ali (15 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير ,:56:


----------



## المهندس شاطر (16 سبتمبر 2009)

ربنا يخليك ويعطيك....
في ميزان حسناتك انشاالله


----------



## raul4ever (25 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## waeil (26 سبتمبر 2009)

والله مشكووووووووووووور ربنا يعطيك ألف عافية...........


----------



## asmmma (26 سبتمبر 2009)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanx


----------



## حسين النوبى (26 سبتمبر 2009)

يا مهندسة جهاد الcvدلوقتى بيتعمل باpower pointمن خلال تصوير احد الزملاء لكى خلال قيامك بحل مشكلة فى العمل


----------



## Eng.Omda (26 سبتمبر 2009)

تسلم يا غالي الواحد كان عايزهم بشكل ضروري


----------



## ابو سرويه (26 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم وكل سنة وانت طيب يا باش مهندس
جزاك الله خير على العمل الجميل


----------



## salma.eng (26 سبتمبر 2009)

ربنا يكرمك وجزاك الله خير انا فعلا كان نفسى اعرف واتعلم ازاى اعمل C.v والحمد لله البركة فيك ومستنين منك كل شئ جميل ومفيد وكل سنة وانت طيب


----------



## سدير عدنان (27 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا اخي العزيزعلى هذا الملف


----------



## saffa (2 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور وعاشت الايادي


----------



## H.S (2 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## hany2136 (3 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا ياحبيبى


----------



## AYMAN 007 (10 نوفمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا ......*


----------



## اراس الكردي (11 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله عنا كل الخير
نسأل الله ان يرزقكم الجنة وصحبة الانبياء و الصالحين
اللهم امين


----------



## رائد ميكانيك (11 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور ياعمري على الجهود الميذولة


----------



## almussafir (11 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله بمجهودك ياطيب يابن الطيب


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (19 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## مصطفى مشرفه (19 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير يا اخي على هذه الملفات الرائعه.......


----------



## ياسرابوعمار (19 نوفمبر 2009)

الموضوع مهم جدا اخي مشكووور


----------



## Eng_Matro (20 نوفمبر 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## khaled ha (24 نوفمبر 2009)

thaks alot


----------



## eng_roshdy24 (24 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يا باشمهندس


----------



## eng4ahmed (24 نوفمبر 2009)

مجهود رائع وجزالك الله كل خير


----------



## Eng/Ali (24 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## احمد البربري 1 (24 نوفمبر 2009)

*مشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور على المجهود الرائع
*


----------



## jeopenny20 (4 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## العضو الذهبى (15 ديسمبر 2009)

الف شكر و جارى التجربة و ننتظر المزيد


----------



## بائع ورد (16 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## عبد النبى زغلول (16 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراً على هذة المساعدة


----------



## mehdi09 (16 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## تنقا (17 ديسمبر 2009)

والله مشكوره كتير وجزاك الله 1000 خير على العمل الرائع


----------



## elsalhien (19 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير مجهود رائع


----------



## احمد البربري 1 (22 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررر يا بشمهندس


----------



## حيدر سعد (22 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع كنت محتاجة


----------



## eng maf (30 ديسمبر 2009)

ألف شكر يا بشمهندس
ربنا يباركلك و يغفرلك انتا و والدك


----------



## Ali-2009 (30 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خير بصراحة نورتنا على اشياء كنا نجهلها في كتابة cv


----------



## goodhamada (30 ديسمبر 2009)

thank you for your great work


----------



## elmalwany (31 ديسمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله كل خير مجهود رائع*​


----------



## badene (31 ديسمبر 2009)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## moon83 (31 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م م محمد (4 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا
و جعله الله في موازين حسناتك


----------



## AHMAD-1976 (4 يناير 2010)

*جزاك الله خير الجزاء*
مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر​


----------



## abbboooddd (5 يناير 2010)

شكرا على الموضوع 

بجد مفيد


----------



## مستريورك (5 يناير 2010)

مشششششششششششششششششكور


----------



## Husamaf (5 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك علي هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## م الرحال (9 يناير 2010)

الإخوة الأعزاء 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
يسرني الإنظمام إلى هذا الملتقى الرائع ....
ولكنني واجهتني مشكلة وهي عدم فتح المرفقات لهذا الموضوع الرائع حيث تأتيني رسالة إدارية تفيد بأنني غير مسجل بالمنتدى بالرغم أنني أتممت التسجيل بنجاح:80::80:
فهل من معين!!!!:4::4::4::81:


----------



## م.بشار الراوي (9 يناير 2010)

ممنونين منك اخي العزيز بارك الله فيك


----------



## م الرحال (9 يناير 2010)

الله يجزاك خير أخي الكريم ....يبدو أن المشكلة كانت بالشبكة لدي :70:
نماذج رائعة بالفعل:77::77:​


----------



## abomahr (9 يناير 2010)

*مشكور ... جزاك الله خيرا.*


----------



## eng_sunset (16 فبراير 2010)

رائع يا هندسة الف شكر
بارك الله فيك:75:​


----------



## عبدالله السوداني (17 فبراير 2010)

شكرا وحلوة والله...................................................................................................


----------



## برهم السيد (20 فبراير 2010)

مشكور على المجهود


----------



## lawlaw (20 فبراير 2010)

thanksssssssssssssssss


----------



## إنسجام (21 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## egypttuningcentre (21 فبراير 2010)

عالمييييييييييييييييي


----------



## ororfuny2 (22 فبراير 2010)

ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## Acalidus (24 فبراير 2010)

thank u for ur great work ..


----------



## miqdadlovely82 (10 مارس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## eng.sherif hassan (31 مارس 2010)

thanxxxxxxx


----------



## أحلام لاتكتمل (31 مارس 2010)

يعطيك العافيه ماقصرت

شكرا لك


----------



## moneebhamid (31 مارس 2010)

مشكوور


----------



## tarig diab (1 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فييك


----------



## goodhamada (1 أبريل 2010)

*thanks for your great efforts
*


----------



## majid_333 (1 أبريل 2010)

thank you very much


----------



## virtualknight (1 أبريل 2010)

الشكر الجزيل على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## neseergolden (1 أبريل 2010)

Thank you very much


----------



## mohamed amin salah (2 أبريل 2010)

abcrino992002 قال:


> :12::12: :12::12: :12::12: :12::12: :12::12: :12::12: :12::12:
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
> :12::12: :12::12: :12::12: :12::12: :12::12: :12::12: :12::12: :12::12:​
> ...


 شكرا على المجهود الرائع وجزاكم اللة كل خير


----------



## General michanics (2 أبريل 2010)

مشكور


----------



## t.s.a.f (9 أبريل 2010)

good topic


----------



## t.s.a.f (9 أبريل 2010)

ghjgj


----------



## t.s.a.f (9 أبريل 2010)

fuj


----------



## Mohamed Badran (9 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا
و طبعا سأحاول البحث عن عمل جديد لتجربة الcv الجديد


----------



## يوسف باجوري (9 أبريل 2010)

الشكر اوله وآخره لله عز وجل ثم إليكم على هذه المعلومات القيمة والمفيدة وبارك الله في كل من عمل إلى ترقية وتسهبل العلم والتعليم وأكرر ثني وثالث بارك الله فيكم وسدد خطاكم إلى عمل الخير وشكراً جزيلاً لكم على هذه المعلومات القيمة التي لاتقدر بثمن


----------



## محمد محمود خليل. (30 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك اله خير


----------



## mounir maroc (16 مايو 2010)

*نموذج للطلب عمل بالإنجلزية*

:58:


----------



## shadi-ayman (16 مايو 2010)

Thanks man


----------



## عادل 1980 (16 مايو 2010)

مشكوووووووووور
وجزاك الله خير عن كل واحد يستفاد منها
الله يبارك للجميع


----------



## koko55 (5 يونيو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## major mizo (5 يونيو 2010)

*123*

فعلا في ناس كتير مش بتعرف تكتب السي في بتاعتها
موضوع جميل و شكرا علي المجهود
وجزاك الله خيرا ... و الله يباركلك في والدك


----------



## مهندسة بدوية (8 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله لك في هذه المشاركة الطيبة.


----------



## elnegm_tiger (9 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ع المجهود الرائع


----------



## المصري 00 (10 يونيو 2010)

المهندسة جهاد قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير مجهود رائع


 مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## abdelrahim (11 يونيو 2010)

*بارك الله فيكى وأدخلكى الله الفردوس الأعلى
**جزاك الله كل خير مجهود رائع*


----------



## الجمل1 (12 يونيو 2010)

*الف شكر*

جزاك الله خيرا
:63:


----------



## رونا محمد حمزه (6 أغسطس 2010)

اريد cv كامل باللغه الانجليزيه بطريقه ممتازه


----------



## م احمد خلف (6 أغسطس 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## ياسين محمد محمد (6 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم وجعل ذلك فى ميزان حسناتك.....................................تحياتى.


----------



## abo-habiba1 (7 أغسطس 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي الكريم **شكرا على هذا المجهود*


----------



## البراء1 (7 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## eng-muataz (7 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## okbaaa (8 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيل اخى على ال cv


----------



## korzaty (9 أغسطس 2010)

ياباشا انت مجهودك جبار


----------



## ahmedzizo (9 أغسطس 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير 

​*​


----------



## ياسرالشاعر (13 سبتمبر 2010)

sanks


----------



## enggg.mahmoud (14 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## eng_tootah55 (15 سبتمبر 2010)

nice


----------



## loverahmed (23 أكتوبر 2010)

:20: انا مع راي appes ياريت نماذج علي اشخاص


----------



## م/محمدحماد (23 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## دنيا العجائب (23 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء على هذا المجهود


----------



## Eng.Emad Gomaa (23 أكتوبر 2010)

ما شاء الله ممتاز


----------



## salwan (24 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا لك اخي بارك الله بك على هذا المجهود ننتظر مزيدك


----------



## خالد كنان (24 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## ahmed malik (24 أكتوبر 2010)

ماشاء الله وفقك الله وغفر لوالديك والمسلمين يوم الحساب .


----------



## mahmoud khalaf ali (24 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير مجهود رائع


----------



## abokream (27 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكووووووررررررررررررررررر


----------



## monamr (8 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## المهندس الحالم (12 نوفمبر 2010)

ألف شكر وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmed malik (12 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير .


----------



## khaled_2233 (20 يناير 2011)

thnxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## peter bakheet (21 يناير 2011)

شكرا خالص


----------



## ميكو ستار (21 يناير 2011)

بارك الله بيك وشكرا


----------



## احمد مؤنس (21 يناير 2011)

*جزاك الله الف خير*


----------



## كرم الحمداني (22 يناير 2011)

عاشت الايدي ياورد


----------



## eng.esam (22 يناير 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## حسام جاسم (23 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خير .


----------



## فكر المستقبل2 (23 يناير 2011)

*جزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## يونس فاخر (25 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مصطفى سينا (25 يناير 2011)

*مشكور هندسه وجزاك الله الف خير*​


----------



## engdarsh (25 يناير 2011)

thanks for your efforts


----------



## mezohazoma (28 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## كرم الحمداني (28 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## اكرم4 (1 مارس 2011)

Thanks you are woooooow


----------



## اكرم4 (1 مارس 2011)

Thanks you are woooooow
جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## احمدهارون (1 مارس 2011)

many thanks


----------



## almtheer10 (2 مارس 2011)

يسعدني ان تكون اول مشاركة لي في موضوعك لانك سبب تسجيلي في هذا المنتدى الرائع


----------



## سيف الجميل (27 مارس 2011)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## م انس بصبوص (27 مارس 2011)

فعلأ انه موضوع رائع


----------



## Ali Munaf (19 أبريل 2011)

*مشكور هندسه وجزاك الله الف خير*​


----------



## تصميم 2010 (21 أبريل 2011)

بوركتم


----------



## اسلام الباجورى (21 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك واكثر من امثالك


----------



## اابوصلاح (22 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا 
مشكورررر


----------



## majjed (22 أبريل 2011)

مجهود رائع


----------



## مريم هاشم (17 يونيو 2011)

شكرا


----------



## فاقده الروح (6 يوليو 2011)

شكرٍاً..


----------



## sendbad5200 (26 يوليو 2011)

*جزاك الله كل خير مجهود رائع*


----------



## elmuthana algaali (27 يوليو 2011)

الله يجزيك ويبارك فيك ياهندسة


----------



## سونةSONA (18 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الهندي30 (19 سبتمبر 2011)

*مشكور جدا اخي العزيز وبارك الله فيك.*​


----------



## Arch.somaa86 (21 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووور وكلك ذوق الله يحفضك ويحميك ويجعلك بصحه وعافيه مشكور


----------



## muhammed_9 (21 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## sh_mostafa (22 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا
غفر الله لى ولك ولوالديا ولوالديك ولزملائنا الأعضاء ولجميع المسلمين


----------



## hossam83 (23 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكورو جزاك الله خيرا"


----------



## hossam83 (23 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك ااه خيرا"


----------



## Engr.Mondi (23 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا ......وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ر.م علي (29 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووور


----------



## عجيبكو (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله كل خير مجهود رائع*


----------



## خالد حماد كباشى (20 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا , وجزاك الله خيرا وربنا يجعل الجنة دارا لك ولوالديك ولجميع المسلمين انشاءالله .


----------



## abdalla abdelrahim (20 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكوريييييييييييييييييين


----------



## amr fathy (21 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## gamajuve (24 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور جدا جدا


----------



## مصطفى قاسمي (24 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرااااااااا


----------



## مصطفى قاسمي (24 نوفمبر 2011)

تسلــــــــــــمون


----------



## eng_ahmed 86 (1 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## basleane (1 يناير 2012)

مشكور جدا
​


----------



## محمد الياس 2 (1 يناير 2012)

يسلمو


----------



## محمد حماده نصر (3 يناير 2012)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaank you


----------



## محمد العيار (4 يناير 2012)

مشكور ورحمة الله على والديك


----------



## senuors (4 يناير 2012)

سلمت الايادي


----------



## garanore (4 يناير 2012)

_روووووووووووووووووعه *جزاك الله خيرا*_


----------



## AAEAMH (10 أغسطس 2012)

من فضلكوا عايزة مجموعة cv بالغة الغربية للضرورة القصوىوفى اسرع وقت من فضلكم


----------



## awaw45 (11 أغسطس 2012)

اخوان ارجو المساعدة انا لايظهر عندي المرفقات في اي موضوع ادخل عليه . هلا ساعدني احدكم جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Eng Omar_chemical (11 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا على هذه المشاركة، ولكن لم يظهر المرفق


----------



## mostafa_mobset (12 أغسطس 2012)

الف شكر


----------



## مهندس عموره (14 أغسطس 2012)

شكر خاص لحضرتك.............................................والله المستعان


----------



## alzrook3d (14 أغسطس 2012)

مشكور ياباشا


----------



## صباح المشعل (14 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## Safety007 (18 أغسطس 2012)

ربنا يديك العافيه


----------



## eng/Amat Allah (17 أكتوبر 2012)

متشكرين جدا وجزاكم الله كل خير :7:بسراحة جميييييييييييييييلة


----------



## blue rose (17 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## marim18 (18 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكوووووووووور


----------



## I love Iraq (18 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود


----------



## عبدو رقيق (11 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك يااااا أخي جزاك الله كل خير شكراااااااااا


----------



## fokary (24 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## امجد عبد الحميد (7 يناير 2013)

شكرا للمجهود وتحياتي


----------



## moohha85 (8 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## adam82 (5 أبريل 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## 25290 (5 أبريل 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## زينب الصافي (7 أبريل 2013)

جميييييل بارك اللة فيك .... شكرا


----------



## muhammed.zaidk (15 مايو 2013)

thank you....


----------



## MAZOUZABDO (17 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohamed ali mosa (22 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## لذة غرام (30 سبتمبر 2013)

بارك الله


----------



## وجيه موسى اسماعيل (30 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## وسام المهندس النار (2 أكتوبر 2013)

Thank for you


----------

